# What was in your mind the best jet engine of ww2?



## delcyros (Apr 18, 2005)

Only running engines allowed, no paper projects (jumo-004 H), please.
What engine concepts are better? Axial, centrifugal or diagonal? Projects can be discussed, if needed. 8) 
Please explain your vote.
a few examples:

D.H. Ghost
R.R. Nene
G.E. J-34
BMW-003 (a, c, d, e)
Jumo-004 (a, b, d, e)
He-S011 (a, b)


----------

